# new diet involving only meat was on the chicago news last night



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

had the news on the tv last night before going out to monday night pizza night, first time in a long time i had the news on but wanted to see about today's weather without having to look up models and read data to make my own forecast..... came on the news about a guy mid 20's who invented his own performance diet and it only involves eating meat... mainly red meat too. no vegetables at all and only occasional fruit. now i love fruit, but kinda really despise vegetables except for sweet corn and any form of pepper potatoes too sometimes. said he runs marathons all year and rides his bike 2,000 miles a year and after switching to the nothing but meat diet he has noticed far better marathon times with less feeling tired, after a 100 mile bike ride he said he felt like he could have done another 50 to 100 but no one in his group could and he has far more energy, only needs to sleep 3 to 4 hours a night and can drink as much booze as he wants with no hangovers or after effects on performance. now this could be a diet i could adapt too much easier than trying my friends vegan diet except for i would have to have one or 2 of his fresh fruit smoothies a day those are awesome


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

never seen 'bulls*it' spelled with so many words, 

yet here we are


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

meat does have alot of protein though and most carnavores only eat meat like wolves, coyotes and lions


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

humans are omnivores 
and radically different than wolves, coyotes, and lions...

also

'drink as much as you want ?' 100% bull. I drink as much as I want also, which is no alcohol. any diet written like' hey you can go get shitfaced and have no hangover' the problem is the alcoholic who wants to get shitfaced, not the diet


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Protein poisoning



> Protein poisoning (also referred to colloquially as rabbit starvation, mal de caribou, or fat starvation) is a rare form of acute malnutrition thought to be caused by a complete absence of fat in the diet.
> 
> Excess protein is sometimes cited as the cause of this issue; when meat and fat are consumed in the correct ratio, such as that found in pemmican (which is 50% fat by volume), the diet is considered nutritionally complete and can support humans for months or more. Other stressors, such as severe cold or a dry environment, may intensify symptoms or decrease time to onset. Symptoms include diarrhea, headache, fatigue, low blood pressure, slow heart rate, and a vague discomfort and hunger (very similar to a food craving) that can be satisfied only by the consumption of fat.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Punctuation, along with vegetables makes for a complete and balanced meal.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Most people don't understand protein, they think more is better. The marketers are having a field day with that at this time.

So what was that guy selling? New book? Supplements?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

chazpat said:


> So what was that guy selling? New book? Supplements?


Health insurance.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

BrianR60077 said:


> meat does have alot of protein though and most carnavores only eat meat like wolves, coyotes and lions


They usually go for the guts first and get nutrients from partially digested forage. For example, if you are going to feed your dog a "holistic" diet, you need to pulverize the vegetables as dogs don't really digest plants very well, if at all, that aren't already broken down.


----------



## troodontinae (Sep 28, 2017)

Nestled inside that thick skull of yours is one of the most complex structures in the universe. That pink squishy mass you call your brain needs all sorts of micro nutrients in order to function at its optimum levels. Eating only meat is not going to provide the necessary vitamins and minerals to allow it or the rest of your body to perform optimally. You get these micro nutrients predominantly from veggies and to a lesser extent, fruits. There are a host of other reasons why micro nutrients are important like disease prevention, GI health, healthy organ function such as liver and kidneys, etc. 

Not only that, but even for energy creation and muscle building, a meat-only diet is not optimal. Do you know how a muscle works? Your muscle fibers utilize ATP to contract, your actual muscle needs a carbohydrate called glucose within the muscle to convert into energy. That's right, your muscles run on carbs (mostly.) Eating carbohydrates allows you to power your muscles which allows you to train harder, ride harder, etc. Protein is then utilized to restore your muscles during periods of rest. 

Pro-tip, don't take dieting advice from a late night news show. And definitely don't take it from people on the internet.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

if anyone wants to know the ultimate bike racing and long haul diet

go find out what tour racers eat during the day and what is in the musette bags

THAT is what you need to perform...

I'll give you a hint. the best food supplement is ....food.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

troodontinae said:


> Nestled inside that thick skull of yours is one of the most complex structures in the universe. That pink squishy mass you call your brain needs all sorts of micro nutrients in order to function at its optimum levels. Eating only meat is not going to provide the necessary vitamins and minerals to allow it or the rest of your body to perform optimally. You get these micro nutrients predominantly from veggies and to a lesser extent, fruits. There are a host of other reasons why micro nutrients are important like disease prevention, GI health, healthy organ function such as liver and kidneys, etc.
> 
> Not only that, but even for energy creation and muscle building, a meat-only diet is not optimal. Do you know how a muscle works? Your muscle fibers utilize ATP to contract, your actual muscle needs a carbohydrate called glucose within the muscle to convert into energy. That's right, your muscles run on carbs (mostly.) Eating carbohydrates allows you to power your muscles which allows you to train harder, ride harder, etc. Protein is then utilized to restore your muscles during periods of rest.
> 
> Pro-tip, don't take dieting advice from a late night news show. And definitely don't take it from people on the internet.


Carbs are not necessary. Only fat and protein are essential. The body can use and prefers to use fat as energy and can convert protein into glucose.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

BrianR60077 said:


> meat does have alot of protein though and most carnavores only eat meat like wolves, coyotes and lions


My carnivorous dogs eat grass every day.


----------



## troodontinae (Sep 28, 2017)

Nubster said:


> prefers to use fat as energy


Can you point me to a peer-reviewed scientific source for that? Your body will default to using carbohydrates within muscle tissue unless you are depleted of glucose at which point it will use fat as energy. I am specifically talking about energy conversion within muscle fiber, not for the body as a whole. Yes I understand what ketosis is, and I am not here to argue the merits of a ketogenic diet.


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

my dog only eats grass if he has been licking his fur too much, must be to digest or expel the excess fur in his stomach. otherwise he dont eat grass but he will catch all kinds of insects that are flying around in it.... dont seem to like lightning bugs too much caught one last night and spit it out right away after biting it


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

troodontinae said:


> Can you point me to a peer-reviewed scientific source for that? Your body will default to using carbohydrates within muscle tissue unless you are depleted of glucose at which point it will use fat as energy. I am specifically talking about energy conversion within muscle fiber, not for the body as a whole.


Skeletal muscle uses both fats and carbohydrates in varying amounts depending on rest/exercise intensity, level of training, and substrate availability (whether you are in the absorptive or post-absorptive state); and, no, it doesn't use fat only when you've depleted your muscle of glucose. This review was written at a level that, IMO, the laymen can comprehend (at least the major concepts): https://clinicalnutritionespen.com/article/S1751-4991(11)00006-0/fulltext If you don't have time for that, just look at Figure 4.

Here's another article that demonstrates that training facilitates the increase usage of fats at sub-maximal workloads: https://www.metabolismjournal.com/article/S0026-0495(00)90963-6/abstract

An undergraduate-level Exercise Physiology text might also be a good reference to peruse; the peer-reviewed literature is easier to digest after you develop a basic understanding of the different metabolic processes.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sc...telligence-boom-flynn-effect-intelligence/amp


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

"The Inuit Paradox"
"How can people who gorge on fat and rarely see a vegetable be healthier than we are?"

The Inuit Paradox | DiscoverMagazine.com


----------



## troodontinae (Sep 28, 2017)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Skeletal muscle uses both fats and carbohydrates in varying amounts depending on rest/exercise intensity, level of training, and substrate availability (whether you are in the absorptive or post-absorptive state); and, no, it doesn't use fat only when you've depleted your muscle of glucose. This review was written at a level that, IMO, the laymen can comprehend (at least the major concepts): https://clinicalnutritionespen.com/article/S1751-4991(11)00006-0/fulltext If you don't have time for that, just look at Figure 4.
> 
> Here's another article that demonstrates that training facilitates the increase usage of fats at sub-maximal workloads: https://www.metabolismjournal.com/article/S0026-0495(00)90963-6/abstract
> 
> An undergraduate-level Exercise Physiology text might also be a good reference to peruse; the peer-reviewed literature is easier to digest after you develop a basic understanding of the different metabolic processes.


Thanks for the links - I oversimplified it a bit for ole OP here. I was mainly looking for studies backing the claim that the OP made that indicated that your body "preferred fats over carbs" because I do not believe that to be true. Your first link indicates that ATP is the primary energy source in muscle activation (which is regenerated from glucose in the muscle through glycolysis) followed by creatine phosphate which is also used to regenerate ATP stores. It also indicates that protein oxidation "accounts for not more than 5% of the energy requirements during prolonged exercise."

(I am not a biochemist, but) it seems to me that the link indicates that fat is used once your body or muscle reaches an aerobic state, where fat is metabolized systemically and transported to the muscle via the bloodstream. Understandably, this switch is probably not an on/off state.

So for the sake of accuracy perhaps my wording should have been "your body uses glucose until it needs to utilize the oxidative system at which point it can use glycogen, glucose, and fatty acids" instead of "your body uses glucose until it runs out."

Also your second link is behind a paywall but from the abstract it seems to be looking at whole-body metabolism and not specifically muscle metabolism but I could be wrong.

Good discussions.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Dammit. I was hoping this was legit.


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

according to the guy they interviewed on the news he feels better than ever and has far more energy. said he will never go back to his physician since his physician doesnt improve of it, and said that there is no need to go to a physician while eating that diet since it is pure meat like we are designed to eat. I am thinking about trying it with the exception of the fresh fruit smoothies... cannot live without those, but could live without rabbit food


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BrianR60077 said:


> according to the guy they interviewed on the news he feels better than ever and has far more energy. said he will never go back to his physician since his physician doesnt improve of it, and said that there is no need to go to a physician while eating that diet since it is pure meat like we are designed to eat. I am thinking about trying it with the exception of the fresh fruit smoothies... cannot live without those, but could live without rabbit food


Well there you go, a trial of one, what more evidence could anyone need? Plus I'm sure you checked his credentials that he's an expert on "pure meat like we are designed to eat".


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

MSU Alum said:


> "The Inuit Paradox"
> "How can people who gorge on fat and rarely see a vegetable be healthier than we are?"
> 
> The Inuit Paradox | DiscoverMagazine.com


There are problems with that study (and related ones).

https://nutritionstudies.org/masai-and-inuit-high-protein-diets-a-closer-look/

tl:dr version: it was a smaller sample size, did not prove that heart disease was lower and excluded other health issues. Also, supports the old idea that people believe what they want and seek evidence to support them, rather than building their ideas from evidence (I am including myself).


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

BrianR60077 said:


> according to the guy they interviewed on the news he feels better than ever and has far more energy. said he will never go back to his physician since his physician doesnt improve of it, and said that there is no need to go to a physician while eating that diet since it is pure meat like we are designed to eat. I am thinking about trying it with the exception of the fresh fruit smoothies... cannot live without those, but could live without rabbit food


according to that guy he is an alcoholic as well. as I said any diet that also mentions 'you can do XYZ with booze' is already 100% garbage advice.

good luck with that.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

My take on diets like this is that they do one good thing. That is make it difficult to snack on junk food. You end up not eating the junk which is good.

But, if the diety suggests eating a large quantity of something scientifically proven to be bad for you or omits foods proven to be good for you that diet is not adviced long term.

Eg large quantities of meats, particularly cured meats has been proven to increase the risk of bowl cancer.
The list of alcohol induced sickness is long and comprehensive.
On the flip side, show me a evidence that suggests vegetables are the root of all evil? (Pun intended)

I don't drink alcohol or caffeine and ditched refined sugar a couple of years ago. I feel fantastic 99% of the time, I am less prone to sickness, my riding endurance and performance has improved dramatically and I don't have the afternoon slump anymore. Oh I lost 10kg also. 

My recommendation is to omit or reduce foods known to be bad for you. Eat the ones proven to be healthy.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

OP, your threads just keep getting better and better. More verbose than the typical Picard thread, but a similar quality to his/hers/its.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

chuckha62 said:


> OP, your threads just keep getting better and better. More verbose than the typical Picard thread, but a similar quality to his/hers/its.


You know, I have a problem with the word 'quality' being used here. I think the OP may construe the word as a good thing, and I don't believe that's how you meant to use it. How about 'foolishness' or 'lack of sense'?

:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> You know, I have a problem with the word 'quality' being used here. I think the OP may construe the word as a good thing, and I don't believe that's how you meant to use it. How about 'foolishness' or 'lack of sense'?
> 
> :thumbsup:


C'mon man. I mean quality in quality of the entertainment value of his posts.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

chuckha62 said:


> C'mon man. I mean quality in quality of the entertainment value of his posts.


Oh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2018)

Good luck taking a sh!t with a meat only diet :shocked::yikes::yesnod:


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

griz said:


> Good luck taking a sh!t with a meat only diet :shocked::yikes::yesnod:


that would be an awesome benefit... only have to do that once or twice a week at most instead of every day.... be much better


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

actually if riding wasnt as much fun as it is i would probably never get any exercise at all. i ride and do the uber bike messenger work because it is fun.... only thing i hate about it is the health benefits that come with, kinda miss being 5'6 and 210 instead of being 160 like i am now.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

BrianR60077 said:


> meat does have alot of protein though and most carnavores only eat meat like wolves, coyotes and lions


Wild carnivores go for the internal organs filled with digested vegetables first. They also eat raw bones. This gives them a lot more nutrients than a pure meat diet.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

101 said:


> They usually go for the guts first and get nutrients from partially digested forage. For example, if you are going to feed your dog a "holistic" diet, you need to pulverize the vegetables as dogs don't really digest plants very well, if at all, that aren't already broken down.


I guess I should have read all the post. We feed our dogs green tripe for this.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Most people don't understand protein, they think more is better. The marketers are having a field day with that at this time.


Right on, Chaz. Your body will use whatever protein it requires, and the rest gets turned to fat.

I know omnivorous people who are elite athletes. 
I know vegan people who are elite athletes.
The people I know who eat primarily meat... are just slow and fat.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BrianR60077 said:


> meat does have alot of protein though and most carnavores only eat meat like wolves, coyotes and lions


You are not a lion.

All carnivores eat their food raw. If you feed a lion cooked meat, it will die as the cooking destroys the nutrients it needs. Humans, like you, can't process raw meat very well. You don't even have the teeth for it!

Meat and dairy consumption is the direct cause or is a contributing factor in many if not most human illnesses. "Risk of death from cancer, heart disease, stroke, diabetes, infections, kidney disease, liver disease or lung disease all increase with the amount of meat consumed, and those people with the highest meat intake doubled their chances of dying from chronic liver disease."* Meat and dairy is linked to rheumatoid arthritis and Alzheimer's Disease, you get E. coli from ground beef, BSE from beef, Trichinosis from pork, Salmonella from poultry and Scrapie from lamb!

Can you list the diseases you can get from vegetables? Or the health problems you suffer from eating to many? But not eating them is a problem, for instance your body cannot make vitamin C and you don't get any from meat.

I'd advise a bit more homework before you do something as radical as you propose. The consequences could be far reaching and irreversible.

*LINK


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Mr Pig said:


> Can you list the diseases you can get from vegetables?


Here's a few:


> ..."Bacillus cereus; Clostridium botulinum; enterotoxigenic Escherichia coli; Shiga toxin-producing Escherichia coli (STEC) O157; non-O157 STEC; Salmonella enterica serotypes Javiana, Newport, and other (e.g., serotypes other than Javiana, Newport, Enteritidis, Heidelberg, Typhimurium, and Typhi); Shigella spp.; mycotoxins; other chemicals; Cryptosporidium spp.; Cyclospora cayetansesis; hepatitis A; norovirus; and sapovirus."


https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/19/3/11-1866_article

Oh, those are just the pathogens where infections due to plants _exceeds that due to meat consumption._

If you don't care to read the article, the following excerpt is interesting:


> "More illnesses [due to food-borne infection] were attributed to leafy vegetables (22%) than to any other commodity; illnesses associated with leafy vegetables were the second most frequent cause of hospitalizations (14%) and the fifth most frequent cause of death (6%). Previous studies have shown that produce-containing foods were the food source for approximately half of norovirus outbreaks with an identified simple food vehicle during 2001-2008 (8) and the second most frequent food source for E. coli O157 outbreaks during 1982-2002 (9). Outbreaks of E. coli O157 infections transmitted by spinach (10) and lettuce (11) and Salmonella spp. infections transmitted by tomatoes (12,13), juice (14,15), mangoes (16), sprouts (17,18), and peppers (19,20) underline concerns about contamination of produce consumed raw."





Mr Pig said:


> Or the health problems you suffer from eating to many?


Kidney stones (oxalic acid stones) due to high consumption of spinach and other brassicas. Diabetes, obesity, etc.; basically, any health problem associated with eating too much food and/or too much sugar.


----------

